# 2018 PHOTOS OF BOO



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

These are some random photos of Boo and his brother, Oliver (RIP 2/2020).


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Dad of BOO, we can never have too many pictures of BOO. So sorry to hear about your loss of OLIVER. He is waiting for you over the rainbow bridge. How is BOO taking the loss of OLIVER? I know they must have been very bonded over the years.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww love the pictures. So sorry for your loss of Oliver.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Ricky's Popi - Yes, they were very bonded. In fact, their groomer had to wash them side by side or they would start crying, especially Oliver. Oliver had a long history of treatment for both valvular heart disease and kidney disease. He was about 17, when his kidney disease suddenly deteriorated over five days. It had been well managed for many years with a special diet, and veterinary monitoring. However, as his cardiologist always told me, his valvular heart disease complicated the treatment options for his kidney disease, as massive amounts of fluid to flush the kidneys would likely stop his heart. Boo was present at the time that Oliver was laid to rest. So, I sense that he was aware that Oliver was no longer with us, which made it easier for him to process the loss. It took him a few months to get back to his regular routine. Like us, dogs also grieve loss.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Very moving tribute to OLIVER. He is still with you and BOO.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you for the photos and for telling us about Oliver as well as Oliver and Boo together. I'm very sorry for your loss of Oliver.

I'm thrilled, however, to learn that Oliver lived to be 17 despite having kidney disease! Do you remember how old he was when his kidney disease was diagnosed?

Shama was four and a half when our vet suspected kidney disease, and it was confirmed when she was five. She's been chowing down on her special food (canned and kibble) since. DH uses the canned food to bake special training treats for her. I thought it would be really hard to restrict her diet, but it seems to be working out. (She has gained some weight though, so we're working on that!)


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Shamamama -It was diagnosed at age 10.5, when his creatinine levels were starting to rise. They used the IDEXX SDMA to stage his disease. He remained in stage 2 kidney disease until about 45 days before his death. He ate a home cooked special kidney diet, which kept him stable for many years. We monitored blood work every four months to gauge progress of the disease. Toward the end of December 2019, he entered stage 3 kidney disease. We were limited in our treatment options, due to his heart disease. He received medications and some limited amount of fluids. However, he deteriorated very quickly the last five days with creatinine values doubling over night, necessitating euthanasia to avoid further suffering. I expect, but for his heart disease, we could have tried more aggressive fluid treatment. It was heart breaking, but he had a long life. Boo, on the other hand, still has creatinine of .7 mg/dl and a BUN in the low 20s, at age 18. Go figure. Be sure to address any signs of darkening of the stool immediately, as that might signify bleeding issues related to the kidney disease. Internal bleeding issues can pop up in late stages of kidney failure. Feel free to PM me, if you would like more information.


----------

